
Stockfish+NNUE, Strongest Chess Engine Ever, to Compete in CCCC - cyrc
https://www.chess.com/news/view/stockfishnnue-strongest-chess-engine-ever-to-compete-in-cccc
======
cyrc
[https://github.com/joergoster/Stockfish-
NNUE](https://github.com/joergoster/Stockfish-NNUE)

